# dead end or pass through box?



## big daddy (Oct 29, 2005)

anybody ever hear of these terms (dead end box or pass through box) in residential rough wiring? we have had a HO refuse payment because we did not use these type boxes at his residence. we are using romex wiring and are just using metal work boxes. this is the same pain in the butt flipper jipper from aprevious thread of mine. we are still trying to resolve a payment issue and he refused payment because we did not use these items. thanks again


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Were these items spec'd on any prints?
Was the use of these items on the contract?
Was the use of these items ever even mentioned before?
Did you pass rough elec. inspection?

If the answers are no, no no, yes....PAY UP, SUCKA!!


----------



## big daddy (Oct 29, 2005)

no
no
no
no
the HO said an (inspector) denied our install because of these items were not used. we do not even know who the inspector was.


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Did your metal box's have Romex straps in them or mc straps?

Where your box's all grounded to meet code?

Before taking any action I would want to see the sticker to see what I failed for or call the AHJ and find out.


----------



## big daddy (Oct 29, 2005)

we used romex strap boxes and properly gronded.
we didn't ground it to the main breaker box because we discovered the main was damaged. he wanted us to jury rig it temp and we refused. he said he was going to get someone else to replace the main for $200. we told him him we couuldn't afford that. 
we didn't ground it because we weren't finished yet.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If you're struggling to get paid on one job, why would start the next with the same guy. He doesn't know much about the work so he's relying on others. He's then looking for an excuse not to pay you. Without filing a timely lien you're probably out of luck. 

Not finishing the job probably screwed you. You should have done the grounding to the panel even though it needed replacement. Then you could honestly say that you completed your work but could not yet pass inspection because of a faulty and pre-existing condition.

When/if you lien, do not overcharge be very careful to have everything clearly documented. The electrician who completed the work will be there to testify against you.

You ought to check with the jurisdiction to find out what the failure was and who permitted the completed work. Did he re-permit and inspect your work?


----------



## big daddy (Oct 29, 2005)

no he didn't allow us to inspect or repair anything. we probably should have run the ground wire but didn't want the guy to use the box until he replaced the main panel. our bad. this guy was a flipper and was passed his deadline. we didn't see this coming  and expected a lot more work from his promises. we have the lawyer paperwork for the amount owed and ready to go to court. we learned a lesson from this guy and from this web site. thanks for your help, again.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Was his name Armando?

El Oh El


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

This is just an *OLD* trick -->> "No, *I DON'T WANT TO PAY* you because... blah..blah..blah..etc."! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Take it as a Lesson Learned. It or something has or will happen to all of us at some point in our lives. I have learned one thing NEVER call for the inspection till the job is 100% complete. Nothing sucks more then chasing your tail around a house trying to beat out the inspector only to have them show up a hour early and shoot off the sticker gun from the car!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I haven't got the foggiest idea what a "dead end" or "pass though" box even refers to, and I make it a point to know such trivial things. I suspect that the inspector is referring to some box fill violations, related to "passing though" (cable in and cable out) of a box that is only big enough to accommodate one cable in. If that's the case, then it's a legitimate red tag.


----------

